# Backup rifle



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Another topic mentioned hard to find factory ammo, lost ammo, etc leading to the possibility of potentially having to travel to find factory ammo should yours be lost, misplaced, or for some reason you run out. My response to such an event would be to just use another rifle. If I leave for anything more than a day trip I bring a spare rifle and/or shotgun as well. I've never had the lost ammo problem, but my dad had a major issue with a rifle quite a few years ago. We were deer hunting on a day with freezing rain. We were getting out of the truck to go and push a slough because the rain had stopped. 5-6 steps out of the truck my dad slipped and fell right on his backside. His rifle was slung and hit the ground about the same time as him. The wood stock broke right through the pistol grip/rear action screw portion. It broke completely, two peices. That was about the end of the day so we headed in to where we were staying and dad switched to his backup rifle. Bruised pride, broken stock, but not a ruined hunt. There are many accidents/incidents that could happen causing a hunter to have to either head to the gunsmith, borrow somone elses rifle after they've finished, head to town for more shells, etc. In my opinion those are problems you fix after the hunt, during the hunt you go to your backup rifle and keep after your quarry.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

When I used to hunt deer like a man without a life anywhere, everywhere and as many days possible I always had a second/backup rifle along. 95% of the time they were both the same caliber. Both 270's. Came in handy a few times. :sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody that doesn't take along an extra rifle will one day find himself waiting for a buddy to shoot a deer so he can borrow that buddies rifle. My spare always wears a set of iron sights (my main rifle useually wears a scope but my spares must have iron sights because I trust them to stay put more than any scope) and for my 81 woodsmaster in 300 savage or my 7400 carbine in 30-06 I ALWAYS keep ten rounds for each in my pickup toolbox at all times.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

A backup rifle is essential especially when there is more than one hunter on the hunt.
I usually bring a 45-70 marlin guide gun for my backup rifle, I never had to use it but a couple of my budies did  . Anything from ATV rollovers to
"I forgot my bullets".

Back-up rifles are smart ideas :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't trust that darn Murphy. I normally have three or four rifles if I am more than 30 miles from home. I hardly ever go to the field with less than 100 rounds. I might be attacked by a pumpkin, old can, or clod of dirt closing fast at 300 yards. :sniper:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm with Plainsman My extended cab truck becomes a one person vehicle during hunting season. I usually have the full spread with :lol:

Oh BTW my favorite backup is a 94 lever action 30-30 open sight, quick on target and it kills what it hits. Those killer dirt clumps can scare the heck out of ya :lol:

Bob


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Plainsman, I am afflicted with that same, "I wonder if I can hit that?" syndrome. So far there is no cure for the ailment, it can however be treated with lots of ammo!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I agree that's it's nice to have a backup....or two handy. However my resolve to carry one in the truck has been shaken. A friend had his pickup burglarized while parked at the entrance to a WMA. He lost two shotguns, a rifle and a handgun. I hunt rural areas, and frequently leave my truck for extended periods, in isolated regions. There's not much to stop a determined burglar from knocking out a window to gain access to my other guns while I am away. Consequently, I rarely carry more than I am willing to pack with me. It's a sad state of affairs, but even ND isn't as secure as it once was. I'll swear, thirty years ago, I would leave the truck parked at the side of a section line with the doors unlocked and never worry a bit. Not so now. Sorry that things have changed for the worse, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> I'm with Plainsman My extended cab truck becomes a one person vehicle during hunting season. I usually have the full spread with


 

If I really try I can fit a buddy in my truck, but the back seat and center console is "occupied" :wink: Pretty bad when 4 men go hunting and they must drive 4 trucks and pull 4 trailers to get all their gear 30 miles down the road.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

i am with you all on this topic. When I go out it is usually Mathews Switchback, Over and Under, pump. for pheasants or random things. My trusty 270WSM. and my back up rifle 338. mag. Just in case i need to make some noise. The boss is alittle loud. It works good on praire dogs. Just aim at the base of the mound and pull the trigger. Watch the dogs go flying.


----------



## landyn2003 (May 14, 2005)

Funny thing!! I've always hunted with a Remington 742. I liked the weight and stability of it. As it got older I purchased a 710 from a pawn shop for a backup. During a hunt two years ago the 742 gave it up. Had to use the 710. This year I purchased a new 7400. It (the 7400) is now my backup.


----------

